# 12/20/09 ct



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

couple random pics from today, didnt feel like resizeing them, so tough cookies. ended up with 6-8 inches.
gas station we plow
























last driveway of the event..


----------



## augerandblade (Jan 17, 2009)

tymusicDo ya want more snow?????????? If so I will put a order in for more colder weather up here so the jet stream will stay south of us.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

There's that Dodge again !


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

best truck ever made


----------



## J&R Landscaping (Dec 25, 2005)

Nice pics!


----------



## mike psd (Aug 12, 2007)

thats good push right there !


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

thanks buddy


----------



## Newfie Ranger (Mar 31, 2008)

Nice pics. I like your light bars as well.


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

Sweet pics. Do you have somebody else run the truck you aren't using or do you switch back and forth depending on the job?


----------



## f250man (Jan 28, 2005)

Nice job and why not run any wings.


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

my younger brother runs the red dodge. both trucks are out every storm.

and i have wings f250man im just too lazy to go have em put on, ill prolly do it next week sometime.


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

Great pictures....you got a nice storm 6-8.......the over 12 stuff is crazy to push....


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

couple more.








roadway we plow at a commercial complex.








both trucks after the storm.


----------



## Chrisxl64 (Dec 10, 2008)

A few of mine


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

nice........


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

At least one of your Dodges has a decent plow on it!


----------



## jryden145 (Sep 29, 2006)

Who owns the red truck?


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

i own them both.


----------



## the new boss 92 (Nov 29, 2008)

how do you like the stick shift in the blue truck wuching more then 4 inches?


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

i dont mind plowing with the stick, you dont even notice your shifting if your used to driving a stick.


----------



## cpsnowremoval (Oct 28, 2009)

it would make it alittle easier mounting the plow control on the shifter thats what i want to do.


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

i have a controller mounted to my door, its the best setup i have found for plowing with a stick.

just like this one.


----------



## iamhere (Jan 16, 2009)

Hey Goldpro, have you ever had a problem with your Dodges not getting any spark? Mine is not getting any spark at all. We tried replacing the coil but that didn't work and we couldn't get any power going to the coil. It's not the ignition switch because it turns the engine over with no hesitation but it won't fire off.


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

cant say i have man, sorry.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Going to say ,that's a Ford.


----------



## iamhere (Jan 16, 2009)

THEGOLDPRO;922801 said:


> cant say i have man, sorry.


Thanks anyway Gold. Just so you know if it ever happens to you, it's not the coil.

It's getting towed to the shop when we get back from the holidays and I'm hoping it's something minor and cheap or else we are just going to trade it in for another 2500 with everything this one has except the plow prep (don't need it down here). Again thanks.

See you over on Lawnsite.


----------

